# clinton river pike



## Tracker Targa (Jul 17, 2008)

does anybody fish the clinton for pike and have any suggestions where i should try pm if needed thanks


----------



## djweiser (Jun 2, 2009)

Romeo Plank and 22 mile road


----------



## localyahoo (May 28, 2009)

spillway @ 16 mile and harper. Throw heavy lead head jigs with large twister tails, bring a lot.


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Spillway after ice out. At the mouth from rocks by pier. Float a chub under Bobber about 4 ft. Good action
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GaryFisherman (Jan 9, 2009)

does anyone know if the ice is out of the spillway now?


----------



## fishinthed (Nov 7, 2007)

I've read the spillway is open now, but haven't seen it for myself.


----------



## nismo240 (Jan 24, 2006)

Think the spillway has been opened up for a few weeks now wonder if the pike are there yet. If anyone goes let me get a report if possible 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## the new River Rat (Mar 20, 2009)

Hit the spillway this evening, I didn't catch anything but I saw a few suckers and one pike landed in approximately an hour and a half.


----------



## localyahoo (May 28, 2009)

I was there last week and seen a few small males caught and one 8 lb female on the snow. I was only there watching for twenty minutes


----------



## nismo240 (Jan 24, 2006)

Spillway where it enters the lake or are you guys talking about the dam over at harper?

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## GaryFisherman (Jan 9, 2009)

How are you guys rigging up over there?


----------



## localyahoo (May 28, 2009)

Nismo your answer is 16 mile and harper dam.

Gary your answer is depending on how fast the water is flowing. You want some roundball jigs in weights anywhere from 3/8-5/8 with a twister tail or small plastic worm that is 4-5'' with the curly tail.


----------



## Ddog0587 (Dec 18, 2006)

localyahoo said:


> I was there last week and seen a few small males caught and one 8 lb female on the snow. I was only there watching for twenty minutes


Pike or sucker? ID like to know more about this as well.


----------



## localyahoo (May 28, 2009)

pike, Now tell me where you can catch an 8 lb sucker:lol:


----------



## Kanal Killer (Jan 31, 2010)

localyahoo said:


> pike, Now tell me where you can catch an 8 lb sucker:lol:


 Caught on last year in Mt.Clemans about a 10 pounder. I thought it was a carp guy next to me said it was a sucker.:SHOCKED:


----------



## Ddog0587 (Dec 18, 2006)

any place to get pike suckers near this area? I know gander mountain has them but its not close enough


----------



## fishinthed (Nov 7, 2007)

Inland/river pike season (which *does* include the spillway) is closed now, not to open again until the last weekend in April, but the big waters are open for pike. I think Angler's Point, at the end of M-59 (across from the Selfridge launch) carries suckers. 

The "delta" area near the channels off the St. Clair River has lots of pike, and big ones, tooand is not a big musky spawning site, according to what DNR officials have told me when I asked where they recommend to fish for pike before musky season. But too many ice floes for it to be safe yet. The bays and shallows in the general area should be loaded with spawning pike soon.

The lower Detroit River E of Grosse Ile is also prime pike territory. Still lots of ice there too, from what I've heard.


----------



## hockeymania2 (Apr 10, 2011)

djweiser said:


> Romeo Plank and 22 mile road


I live a mile away. Are u talking about where u go east on 22 past romeo plank and look to the right where the small pond is? Please let me know!


----------

